# Clayton county GA f GSD pup



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

This girl is only a puppy! She is a gorgeous German Shepard. Please share her with rescues and pledge for her. 
#124146 "Florence" Female German Shepherd Dog- Puppy about4-5 mos old. 












These animals are at Clayton County Animal Control at 1396 Government Circle Jonesboro, GA 30236. For help with rescue coordination, please email [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------

